# HELP: Where to buy in Cochin / Kochi / Ernakulam



## shivkumar (Aug 13, 2008)

Friends, 
based on your suggestion I finalized this configuration

Intel C2D E7200
eVGA112-CK-NF77-A1 / Abit I-N73HD / Asus P5KL VM
Zebronics Bijli cabby with 400 W PSU
250 GB SATA II HDD (Seagate Barracuda) 7200 rpm
1 GB DDR2 RAM 667 MHz x 2 (Transcend)
Lite-on DVD RW
Numeric UPS 500W
Keyboard + Mouse
Monitor 19'' Viewsonic.

With this config I approached many vendors but, all are telling that "this component is not available or that component is not available". I have my configuration ready but no one is able to supply. Whether I need to buy the component seperately and assemble them. ( I haven't done before)

Where I can get all these components in cochin.

Please anyone help me urgently/


----------



## humanbeing (Aug 13, 2008)

go to IMC(International Marketing Co) Ravipuram. opp to HDFC bank.

get 19" AOC 917VW LCD rather than viewsonic.

not sure about EVGA boards available.

you may ask these dealers also :
1.positive systems
2.noveon systems
3.online pc essentials(near south bridge).
4.Gentek Computer shoppe or (Aldous Glare) ,opp to Manorama ,Panampilly junction.

for addresse's ,refer yellow pages or net.


----------



## shivkumar (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks humanbeing

BTW AOC will be available in Cochin???

& I am not very sure but Online PC essential is near Mymoon theatre and online PC shoppe near South Overbridge.

BTW any comments on the config. I think this should cost 25k and graphics card can be purchased later if reqd.

thanks again


----------



## humanbeing (Aug 13, 2008)

I m sorry. I meant the one near south bridge.they may charge a little more sometimes.so bargain.
AOC monitors are very well available.also check for Dell monitors.it is available in Ernakulam.check focuz computers near kacheripadi.

I am going to buy 917VW soon too  . the distributor is *Compuage* .collect the monitor from Gentek computer shoppe.
viewsonic ...not recommended.



> Numeric UPS 500W


^go for a 650W UPS.if possible get APC.numeric also is a good brand.

also ,give your specs and ask a quotation from dealer. they may need time to collect all parts.distributors are for Abit mobo it is Tirupati etc.

Best of Luck for purchase.


----------



## shivkumar (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks humanbeing

i think by visiting IMC or Gentek, I should be able to get my PC.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Dell Moniors are available at Cochin? What do they charge? Is it better to go for online shopping from dell.co.in or buy from any vendors?


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 13, 2008)

reniarahim1 said:


> Dell Moniors are available at Cochin? What do they charge? Is it better to go for online shopping from dell.co.in or buy from any vendors?


It will be available in kochi,its better to buy from vendors...i bought Dell SE198WFP one weeks ago from dealer here in calicut for 9500/-, in dell site its quoted as 9700/-


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 13, 2008)

can u give me the details of the vendor in calicut from where u got the monitor?
also, others please do give the information of any vendors in cochin where i can get DELL monitor. Else i have to think of Calicut option.
I am planning to get SE198WFP.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 13, 2008)

^


> Yohana Computers
> Room#B13, Darussalam Complex, Mavoor Road, Calicut
> 0495-2727045 3043707 Mob:9447110122 9447243462
> email:yohanacomputers@yahoo.co.in


dell montor will be available in kochi,i hav bought many things frm kochi which are difficult to get here in calicut.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 13, 2008)

What abt the warrenty if we get it from any dealer? will there be any warrenty lose?
btw, i will search for any dealres in cochin to get Dell monitors

also, will i get the original bill from dell?


----------



## humanbeing (Aug 13, 2008)

^dell monitors are available in Kochi for sure. check focuz computers near kacheripadi.also ,check ads in manorama/indian express news papers .they lists the dealers.

but...I will go for AOC for warranty things. I am not sure about Dell's warranty options.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 13, 2008)

^better buy dell,its much better performer than Aoc




reniarahim1 said:


> What abt the warrenty if we get it from any dealer? will there be any warrenty lose?
> btw, i will search for any dealres in cochin to get Dell monitors
> 
> also, will i get the original bill from dell?



If u buy frm vendor it will be easy to claim warranty since vendor will take care all the things.All dell monitors have 3 year warranty


----------



## sajudi (Aug 14, 2008)

Try Positive Systems,they will give u the best deal.
Here's the number btw 
Ph:0484-3077222,2376382,2376383
All the best btw 

I had suggest that u stay away from Viewsonic panels,they have backlight bleeding issues and service is crap.Go for Samsung or Dell.

Pls stay away from Focuz computers,if its a Dell u r planning to buy try Positive systems or Online IT or IMC (both have showrooms at M.G.Road near Medical Trust Hospital).

Hope this helps


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks people for the information...


----------



## din (Aug 27, 2008)

I always buy from IMC (for the last 4 or 5yrs). I recommend that shop.


----------



## xander.tom (Aug 27, 2008)

Try not buying from Cochin. Instead go to or if you have a friend in Bangalore or Mumbai, ask him to buy it for you from there. ALL COMPONENTS+BETTER PRICING


----------



## VexByte (Aug 28, 2008)

xander.tom said:


> Try not buying from Cochin. Instead go to or if you have a friend in Bangalore or Mumbai, ask him to buy it for you from there. ALL COMPONENTS+BETTER PRICING


There is *not too much of price difference b/w Kochi & Bangalore prices.* Maybe 50-100 bucks.


----------



## jeffrain123 (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone know where i can get a thermalright ultra 120 in trivandrum ?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 17, 2008)

I got my Dell SE198WFP  Monitor from Online IT for Rs 9600. Cool Monotor  But unable to enjoy the full resolution in my 845 GL motherboard. Has to upgrade the motherboard and processor soon.



sajudi said:


> Try Positive Systems,they will give u the best deal.
> Here's the number btw
> Ph:0484-3077222,2376382,2376383
> All the best btw
> ...


----------



## sajudi (Sep 25, 2008)

reniarahim1 said:


> I got my Dell SE198WFP  Monitor from Online IT for Rs 9600. Cool Monotor  But unable to enjoy the full resolution in my 845 GL motherboard. Has to upgrade the motherboard and processor soon.




Congrats mate .Get an E8400 and G45 mobo(If u want a decent IGP) or get a MSI P45-NeoCombo-F.And for a Graphics card,I had suggest u wait a month,till ATI launches Radeon 4830 or 4650/70


----------



## RMN (Sep 25, 2008)

i agree that FocuZ is crap.
the clown(the manager i guess) is an idiot...he does not care for the customer much!

and guys where is Positive systems located?i want to get a Dell SE198WFP Monitor.


----------



## sajudi (Sep 26, 2008)

Positive Systems is near South Railway Station.Its on the same road as the BSNL Bhavan.I hope this helps


----------



## hari.vgl (Dec 7, 2008)

buy only from proline systems ::: Pho. No. 0484 – 2347018, 3246708 . they are the best. if u buy from there tell that Dr. Venugopal recommended them. they will remember me. the main person there is a person called siraj. they are very friendly and give best price. after i buying i changed my processor, and motherboard with 2 or 3weeks and and they came to my house and replaced for free. for proof::: here is my bill...


Proline Systems
ONE STOP SOLUTION FOR IT
32/283 B, 1st Floor, Thammanam Post Office Building
Mahakavi Vyloppillly Road
Cochin 682 032
Pho. No. 0484 – 2347018, 3246708
Mobile 9387101177
E-mail proline@asianetonline.net
Tax Invoice Cash / Credit (Form 8B)


Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 @2.53 GHZ , 3MB L2 cache 1 Nos 5,969.09 Nos 5,969.09
Motherboard Intel DG31PR 1 Nos 3,850.00 Nos 3,850.00
1 GB DDR II PC 667 MHz Hynix 2 Nos 775.00 Nos 1,550.00
Hard Disk Drive WD 250 GB Sata 1 Nos 2,400.00 Nos 2,400.00
ATX Cabinet Frontech 1 Nos 675.00 Nos 675.00 
Power Supply 450 Watts Frontech 1 Nos 598.00 Nos 598.00
17” Tft Widescreen Lg Monitor L177WSBB 1 Nos 8,100.00 Nos 8,100.00
PCI Express Card 256 MB Nvidia 7100 GS (Turbo Cache- 512 MB) 1 Nos 1,675.00 Nos 1,675.00 
DVD Writer LG Black 1 Nos 1055.29 Nos 1055.29
Speaker Creative 2.1 SBS A300 1 Nos 1275.00 Nos 1275.00
HP F2120 All in One 1 Nos 3508.27 Nos 3508.27
600 VA UPS Frontech 1 Nos 1778.16 Nos 1778.16

VAT == 1310

TOTAL ======= 33,746.00 ONLY ONLY

THEY ARE AT THAMMANAM. VERY GOOD DEALERS...


----------



## mumble (Jan 16, 2009)

does any1 know the dealer number of dell in cochin or trivandrum. wanna buy dell 198wfp monitor


----------



## RMN (Jan 16, 2009)

^^
Contact:

Dell Store

Opp. Aragon Hotel

South Janatha Road

Palarivattom

Cochin - 682025.


Contact : Ginesh.T.V.
Mobile : 9745302056
Phone : 0484-4064307
Address : Palarivattom, Cochin.


----------



## fallin_a (Jan 16, 2009)

RMN said:


> ^^
> Contact:
> 
> Dell Store
> ...


----------

